# Which bbq-er? sfw?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Which propane grill would you guys recommend? I don't want to break the bank, looking around 350 bucks here, just something decent that won't fall apart... I threw in the sfw on the title for more views, sorry.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

350 BUCKS!!!

Most of the cars I ever owned didn't cost that much.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> 350 BUCKS!!!
> 
> Most of the cars I ever owned didn't cost that much.


well don't look up weber grills then, I was shocked how much those things cost, that's a lot of fishing gear I could buy!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> 350 BUCKS!!!
> 
> Most of the cars I ever owned didn't cost that much.


Yea what goob said.

I think we paid $130 for our grill 20 years ago. I just add a few new ceramic briquettes to it from time to time as they dissolve, lube up the gas valves with plumbers grease. I replaced the handle with a 2" round piece of oak I shot with polyurethane. Shoot the outside with black high-temp engine paint. Thing is still going strong.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

As a youngin I worked for a commercial contractor. Seems like a grill was bought on every new job because at the end of a job they went missing. Used and abused everyday and the $200 ones from Wally World worked great and were big enough to cook for a crew.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> I threw in the sfw on the title for more views, sorry.


I understand that SFW gives out BBQ grills in the expo tag draw.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

picked this thing up for 250,,,, all stainless and easy to put together and had really nice even heat. Now I need to draw that elk tag so I can throw some backstraps on there come fall!


----------

